# Official MacBook Pro bag & sleeve Thread



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Can I make one? Something all in one.......

there's like several threads scattered around. More or less I just want to see/know what other people have or thinking of getting. 

Here's my consideration:

http://www.highergroundgear.com/metro.html

Thoughts?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I hearby christen this thread, the official MacBook Pro bag & sleeve thread.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

awesome!!!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank YOU. omg i thought this would never happen!!

Ok right now i use neoprene incase. after a week or two its loosened up to fit the mbp alright... atfirst it was tight... i suggest if you cant get anything else or if you dont have a great budget to get this.. Otherwise look for a better fitting case  3 and a half stars.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

the booq powersleeve 14"/15" fits it great and is at northstar, cpused and carbon.

booq makes great stuff.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

booq is awesome but for that price i would look for something a little roomier.

I'm looking to carry the laptop, charger, card reader, external 3.5" HD with cables, mouse, ipod, and a notebook/paper pad, at least one or two books

but still be compact and small. 

crumpler is insane but i like their SLR/laptop bag but my SLR won't fit properly.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

As far as sleeves go, I think FoofBag products are incredible. They are handmade and use very nice (and often rare) materials. They can be custom ordered, or you can choose from their offerings as well.

http://foofshop.com/#bag

They are funky and awesome!

"foofbags are suitable for all current Apple® iBook, MacBook & Powerbook. They are slot loading, designed for easy removal, especially at airport x-ray security checks...

They co-exist with all laptop cases. They complement that Crumpler®, STM®, Marware® or MacPac® that you may already have an affair with."


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy epac's? I met someone who had an epac for their MBP and I saw how amazing it is for it. I can't seem to find it in stores...


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy epac's? I met someone who had an epac for their MBP and I saw how amazing it is for it. I can't seem to find it in stores...



what's an epac?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.heys.ca/epac/ 

the website doesn't do them justice. I actually saw an older model then those, however i figure they are just as good, currently looking to purchase one for school.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

oo i saw those on a billboard.

i'm not looking for a backpack because i'll be done school pretty soon. just something as a carry around to my photo shoots or meetings.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have 1 year left of uni, also my current bag is falling apart. Tis time for a new backpack. (I will also be traveling westcoast this summer, i would rather have a napsack that i can safely place my laptop in, than carry a second bag to hold a laptop.

So anyone know where I can snag one in Toronto or Montreal?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Not to jack the thread, but there's a very long thread over at Apple's support discussion forums on this specific topics. Thought this would help broaden the range of the alternatives. 

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=382482&tstart=90

I pleasantly found that the MBP fits into the Ogio Jackpack laptop compartment, so no new bag was required for me. I like the whole Ogio line, esp. Jackpack and the Hip Hop messenger bags. Warning, crap wesbite though: http://www.ogio.com


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

We picked up a Brenthaven Backpack for our 15" Powerbook and have to say there is lots of room in there for accessories (we can even get the external keyboard in there). It is nicely padded and quite comfortable to wear as well.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

bump.

looks like the higher ground gear metro bag for me....very tempting.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there a local shop in toronto where I can buy a macbook pro sleeve? I wanna check it out physically, its really hard by just looking at the pictures.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

AppleYorkdale has some sort of selection, not the greates, also carbon has, and in Yorkdale if u want to check out epac's theres this luggage store just a few shops over from the apple store that carries 15" and 17" epacs. (the 15 fit my mbp with the neoprene sleeve". good fit, good bag.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

VNJ85 said:


> AppleYorkdale has some sort of selection, not the greates, also carbon has, and in Yorkdale if u want to check out epac's theres this luggage store just a few shops over from the apple store that carries 15" and 17" epacs. (the 15 fit my mbp with the neoprene sleeve". good fit, good bag.


epac neoprene or the one at apple or carbon neoprene?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

the one at apple, (incase neoprene). when i said epac, i ment "Heys" http://www.heys.ca/epac/, and when i said carbon i ment "CarbonComputing" (people say they have a bunch of sleeves)


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Do they have anything available besides green? I checked apple.ca online store and the only available color is green.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

I ordered a cover from an Australian company called Biolithic. Has anyone heard of this company before? I just took a chance and ordered one, it looks interesting....a thin blue neoprene outer with a velvet liner and a keyboard protector.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

TripleX said:


> I ordered a cover from an Australian company called Biolithic. Has anyone heard of this company before? I just took a chance and ordered one, it looks interesting....a thin blue neoprene outer with a velvet liner and a keyboard protector.


link?


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.bitolithic.com/bags/index.htm


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

A warning for those wanting to buy the Timbuk2 Commute, advertised as compatible with the MBP: it fits, but like the incase sleeve, very tightly. I'd advise against getting the bag, actually, because of this problem.

I'm happy with my Ogio Jackpack, but still in search of my ideal bag. Thought I found something close, and new, and available in Toronto, but I balked at the $200 price tag. Acme Made Cylde: http://www.acmemade.com/theclyde.html


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

That's quite expensive. Anyone tried the crumpler, they sell those at csc toronto.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

bump.

anyone want to show off their new bags with some pics? don't lie and say you don't have a camera, use the iSight on the macbook pro!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I got myself the Brenthaven Metro! Its a very well built case!


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> I got myself the Brenthaven Metro! Its a very well built case!


Turn on photobooth and shoot the case lol


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree, pics would be very helpful in making a decision due to the fact that a manufaturer/ retailers product picture and description are taken with the sole purpose of making a sale.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

k, i'll take some pictures of my "Hey's Epac" soon. need a place to host them online though...


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

VNJ85 said:


> k, i'll take some pictures of my "Hey's Epac" soon. need a place to host them online though...


imageshack.us


----------



## D k Cornelius (Jan 17, 2003)

*Crumpler bags EOLed at Yorkdale Apple Store*

For what it's worth:

I bought a Crumpler large Skivvy bag ("oatmeal" colour) at the Apple Store today because the price had dropped from $80. to $20. 6 or 7 remaining, but only one colour left now.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

D k Cornelius said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> I bought a Crumpler bag at the Apple Store today because the price had dropped from $80. to $20. 6 or 7 remaining, but only one colour left now.



Whats the model name?


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i bought one of ebay for my macbookpro
fits perfectly.

Ebay item #6813199615


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

srry i wont be taking pictures with photobooth on my mbp, the quality is really not good in my opinion. it wouldnt do any justice to the epac.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

oo...kay....


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

lostchild said:


> oo...kay....


;P


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Who carries the Higher Ground or Timbuk2 bags in the GTA? I've just started shopping around for one for my new 12" laptop.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

curbside and cpused carry timbuk2


----------

